# François Ier, Jean II, Louis XIV, Benoît XVI - prononciation du numéral pour un monarque ou un pape



## sun-and-happiness

Bonsoir! Je pensais que pour parler des titre (des rois, des papes) on utilisait les numéros ordinals comme par example Jean IIème. Mais en écoutant en texte j'ai écouté Jean II (deux). Est-ce que vous pourriez m'expliquer quand utiliser les cardinaux et quand les ordinaux? Merci beaucoup d'avance!


----------



## xtrasystole

Pour le premier de la série, on dit _'premier'_ : 
*François Ier* (prononcé _"François premier"_)
*Napoléon Ier* (prononcé _"Napoléon premier"_)​Ensuite on utilise les cardinaux : *Henri II* (prononcé _"Henri deux"_)
*Jean-Paul II* (prononcé _"Jean-Paul deux"_)
*Louis XIV* (prononcé _"Louis quatorze"_)
*Benoît XVI* (prononcé _"Benoît seize"_)​Et on utilise les chiffres romains (donc, *pas* "Louis 14")


----------



## pointvirgule

Au fait, quand on voit « François 1er » (chiffre arabe), est-ce une faute ?


----------



## SwissPete

Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi on écrivait / disait « X Ier / X premier » sans savoir s'il y en aura un deuxième. 

[…]


----------



## xtrasystole

pointvirgule said:


> quand on voit « François 1er » (chiffre arabe), est-ce une faute ?


À mon avis, oui. (À confirmer).


----------



## P22T33

xtrasystole said:


> À mon avis, oui. (À confirmer).



La raison pour laquelle on ne peut pas utiliser les chiffres ordinaux est que:  (Premier) indique une supériorité sur le suivant.

A titre d'exemple, on dit:

Il est le premier de la classe pour indiquer qu'il est le plus performant, le plus studieux , le meilleur en somme!

Autres exemples:
- Il est venu le premier.
- Le premier venu sera servi.
- La première impression est la meilleure.

Or, un roi, un monarque ou un pape ne devrait pas (en principe!) être mieux que son prédécesseur ni successeur.  L'infaillibilité d'un pape (par exemple) est incontestablement la même pour tout pape occupant ce "poste" (si j'ose dire!).

Par conséquent, on utilise les chiffres cardinaux.

Quant aux chiffres romains, c'est par respect pour les principes de l'empire romain qui traitait tous les empereurs comme des égaux pour communiquer au peuple un esprit de consistence qui devait régner parmi les prélats.

D'ailleurs, le terme "chiffre cardinal" provient des cardinaux du Vatican qui sont tous égaux dans la hiérarchie ecclésiastique et ont tous le droit d'être élus pape au même titre les uns que les autres.
Quant au terme "chiffre ordinal", il provient de l'ordre (croissant ou décroissant) et du mot "ordinaire" qui indique que les gens ordinaires peuvent varier quant à leurs capacités, connaissances ou fortune.


----------



## xtrasystole

P22T33 said:


> (Premier) indique une supériorité sur le suivant.
> (...)
> Or, un roi, un monarque ou un pape ne devrait pas (en principe!) être mieux que son prédécesseur ni successeur...
> Par conséquent, on utilise les chiffres cardinaux


Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord. Ton explication ne me paraît pas du tout valable. 
_'Premier'_ n'indique pas nécessairement une supériorité. Il peut indiquer une _antériorité chronologique_, ce qui est le cas pour les rois et papes. 

C'est pour cela qu'on ne dit pas "Napoléon un", mais on dit toujours _"Napoléon premier"_.


(PS: il serait absurde de dire que la _'Première guerre mondiale'_ est supérieure à la seconde !! )


----------



## Chimel

SwissPete said:


> Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi on écrivait / disait « X Ier / X premier » sans savoir s'il y en aura un deuxième.


On ne le fait pas, SwissPete.

Au royaume de Belgique, nous sommes bien placés pour observer cette évolution en direct. Ainsi, il n'est pas d'usage de dire "le roi Baudouin Ier" puisqu'il n'y en a eu qu'un seul du nom: c'est "le roi Baudouin".

Si un jour il y a un Baudouin II, le premier deviendra rétrospectivement Baudouin Ier.


----------



## sun-and-happiness

Merci de nouveau. Alors je dois écrire IIième or IIème? Je pense IIème. Et hier j'ai écouté Guillaume II (prononcé le deux). Est-il possible de mettre "le/la" avant de la roi, pape? Merci à l'avance.


----------



## xtrasystole

On dit *Guillaune II* (prononcé _"Guillaune deux"_) ou bien *l'empereur Guillaume II *(_"Guillaune deux"_). 
On dit *Benoît XVI* (prononcé _"Benoît seize"_) ou bien *le pape Benoît XVI *(_"Benoît seize"_). 
On dit *Louis XIV* (prononcé _"Louis quatorze"_) ou bien *le roi Louis XIV *(_"Louis quatorze"_). 
_"Le siècle de Louis XIV"_ = _"Le siècle du roi Louis XIV"_. 


Mais on ne dit pas "le Guillaume II", ni "le Louis XIV", ni "le Benoît XVI".


----------



## Leon S

Bonsoir,

j'ai encore une petit question à ce sujet... lors de la sortie de la troisième partie de la série "Shrek", le film était intitulé en français "Shrek le 3ème" (en faisant référence au fait qu'il était censé devenir monarque pendant ce film). 

Est-ce que cet usage est commun pour les monarques?

Par exemple, pour le roi d'Angleterre "Henry VIII" je suis presque certain d'avoir déjà entendu en français "Henri le huitième".

Merci!


----------



## DerFrosch

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai une question: Comment ont prononce les nombres de régents? Le roi de Belgique que abdiquera, par exemple, on l'appelle Albert le deuxième? Ou Albert deuxième? Albert deux?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

On prononce "premier" pour le premier d'une lignée. Ensuite, on donne simplement le cardinal, et traditionnellement écrit sous forme "romaine" : donc "Albert Deux"

*François Premier* (en général écrit simplement "François 1er")
*Albert II*
etc...


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, on utilise l'ordinal uniquement pour le premier du nom, mais le cardinal pour les suivants :

_François Ier_ (avec le « 1 » en chiffres romains aussi) → se dit : François Premier
_Albert II_ → se dit : Albert Deux
_Henri IV_ → se dit : Henri Quatre
_Louis XI_ → se dit : Louis Onze
etc.


----------



## Severina

Mais pourquoi alors "CHARLES QUINT" et non CHARLES CINQ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Simplement parce que c'est ainsi qu'on l'appelait à l'époque et le nom est resté.


----------



## plantin

SwissPete said:


> Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi on écrivait / disait « X Ier / X premier » sans savoir s'il y en aura un deuxième.





Chimel said:


> On ne le fait pas, SwissPete.
> Au royaume de Belgique, nous sommes bien placés pour observer cette évolution en direct. Ainsi, il n'est pas d'usage de dire "le roi Baudouin Ier" puisqu'il n'y en a eu qu'un seul du nom: c'est "le roi Baudouin".
> Si un jour il y a un Baudouin II, le premier deviendra rétrospectivement Baudouin Ier.


Si, cela se dit. Par exemple, François Ier était ainsi nommé dans un poème d'Etienne Dolet en 1544, donc du vivant du roi, et bien avant le règne de son petit-fils François II: _les Gestes de François de Valois, Roi de France, premier du nom_.
Ou encore pour revenir en Belgique, Léopold Ier (par exemple cette monnaie de 1835, émise pendant son règne).
Louis-Philippe aussi était numéroté "I" de son vivant, comme le prouve cette monnaie de 1847
Par contre, je me souviens que la question avait été soulevée lors de l'élection du pape François, et que le consensus correspondait à l'explication de Chimel: premier ne se justifie que quand il y a un deuxième du nom, et on se contente de "pape François"; mais il n'y a pas de tradition en ce sens, ni de règle absolue: on parlait en 1978 de "Jean-Paul Ier", pas du pape Jean-Paul, (il s'était lui-même nommé ainsi, comme le montre cet article du 3 septembre 1978 relatant son élection), mais il est vrai que son règne fut très court


----------



## Maître Capello

plantin said:


> François Ier était ainsi nommé […]: _les Gestes de François de Valois, Roi de France, premier du nom_.


Ce n'est toutefois pas _François premier_, mais _François de Valois, Roi de France, premier du nom_, ce qui est tout de même un peu différent.



plantin said:


> Louis-Philippe aussi était numéroté "I" de son vivant, comme le prouve cette monnaie de 1847


Sur cette pièce il est écrit _Louis Philippe I_ plutôt que _Louis-Philippe Ier_. Cela ne permet d'ailleurs pas de prouver quoi que ce soit. Au contraire, lui-même signait _Louis Philippe_ sans indiquer de quantième (par exemple dans sa lettre d'abdication).


----------



## Bezoard

Les usages ont pas mal changé au cours du temps, mais il était jadis assez courant d'utiliser l'ordinal même au-delà de premier. On trouve une foule d'ouvrages parlant de _Louis quatorzième_ ou _Louis quinzième_, et pas seulement quand cela est suivi de "de/du nom").
_Panégyrique du roy Louis quatorzième prononcé dans l'Académie Françoise_
Panégyrique du roy Louis quatorzième prononcé dans l'Académie Françoise [le 3 févr. 1671]
_Je sai bien, que Louis quinziéme son Successeur & son descendant peut se faire beaucoup d’honeur de ressusciter & d’executer enfin le fameux projèt de son quatriéme ayeul malgré les grandes dificultez qu’il y rencontrera._
Ouvrajes de politique
_...de demander en son nom, et pour lui, à SA MAJESTÉ LOUIS QUINZIÈME, Roi DE FRANCE ET DE NAVARRE, et à la Compagnie, qu'il protège l'établissement d'un comptoir françois sur les terres de sa dépendance en l'isle de Madagascar_
Voyage à Madagascar et aux îles Comores (1823 à 1830)

L'Encyclopédie note cependant :
On met souvent _en françois _le nombre cardinal pour le nombre ordinal. Ainsi l'on dit , _Louis trois, Louis quatre _, &c. _Louis quinze_ , au lieu de _Louis quinzieme_ , &c. mais on doit dire, _Louis premier , Louis second_ , plutôt que _Louis un , Louis deux. _
Encyclopédie, Ou Dictionnaire Raisonné Des Sciences, Des Arts Et Des Métiers


----------



## plantin

C'est La Fayette qui a insisté pour nommer le roi Louis Philippe Ier, celui-ci préférant Philippe VII (Louis-Philippe, Guy Antonetti, Fayard, 1994, p.609): "_...un nom qui marque une nouvelle royauté, une nouvelle dynastie, sans référence à l'ancienne"._



Maître Capello said:


> dans sa lettre d'abdication


Un roi qui abdique atteindrait le sommet du ridicule en persistant à s'affirmer être le premier du nom, vous ne trouvez pas ? 
Louis-Philippe devait être assez fin pour l'éviter...
De plus, le roi ne mentionnait que très rarement (jamais ?) lui-même son quantième, Louis XIV par exemple ne signait jamais que "Louis".

*Edit: *En voici cependant un exemple, triste et amusant à la fois,  que je viens de me rappeler, dans un livre de Pascale Mormiche (_Devenir prince_, CNRS Editions, 2015, p. 222):
Le petit dauphin Louis qui vient d'être baptisé et donc de recevoir son nom (on baptisait tard à cette époque dans les familles princières) est amené devant son père Louis XIII qui est mourant:
_"- Comment vous dénommez-vous maintenant ?
- Louis XIV, mon père.
- Pas encore, pas encore..."_



Maître Capello said:


> Sur cette pièce il est écrit _Louis Philippe I_ plutôt que _Louis-Philippe Ier_


Pour des raisons que j'ignore (impératif technique ? Etiquette ?) l'exposant n'est pas mentionné sur les pièces et médailles (voir aussi Francois-Joseph Ier ou Albert Ier de Monaco et même en cyrillique: Alexandre Ier de Yougoslavie)


			
				Bezoard said:
			
		

> il était jadis assez courant d'utiliser l'ordinal même au-delà de premier
> et [Académie]:On met souvent _en françois _le nombre cardinal pour le nombre ordinal


Oui, je pense qu'il faut y voir la différence entre l'usage cérémoniel du nom et l'usage des historiens.


----------



## Maître Capello

plantin said:


> Un roi qui abdique atteindrait le sommet du ridicule en persistant à s'affirmer être le premier du nom, vous ne trouvez pas ?


Effectivement ! 

Cela dit, je ne sais pas ce que l'on peut vraiment conclure quant à ce qui se pratiquait habituellement à l'époque où le souverain était encore le premier du nom. De tous ces exemples, on peut en effet dire que la désignation de _premier_ (ou _Ier_ ou _I_) s'employait déjà à l'époque. Je me demande en revanche si cet usage était général ou au contraire sporadique…


----------

